# Front suspension clunk



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

I bought a 2018 SE CPO two weeks ago. I know that VW has issues with front end clunking sometimes so on my test drive, I tried to hit potholes and speed bumped to listen for it. I also did the steering wheel jerk test while driving. I couldn’t hear anything. Fast forward to today, it’s terrible and getting worse I think.
I already made a warranty appointment for it but I’m curious as to what others have had to fix to get the clunk to go away. Mine is bad enough that I can make it happen just by opening the hood and shaking the car back and forth from side to side but I can’t figure out what’s making the noise.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Could be something loose?
Bad strut mount?
Sway bar endlink?
Bad control arm bushing?

If it's covered...have them look at it and fix it


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

snobrdrdan said:


> Could be something loose?
> Bad strut mount?
> Sway bar endlink?
> Bad control arm bushing?
> ...


Yeah it could be any of those. It’s going in regardless but was curious if others have fixed it doing certain things. The more I research the more it sounds like it could just be a thing that they do. I refuse to believe that though. Haha


----------



## GPPTSI (Dec 7, 2021)

DBR2D2 said:


> Yeah it could be any of those. It’s going in regardless but was curious if others have fixed it doing certain things. The more I research the more it sounds like it could just be a thing that they do. I refuse to believe that though. Haha


Did the same Approx 2 weeks got a 2019 CPO, went over speed bumps at a faster speed and clunk, slow speed its ok, might be a sway bar bushing or something?


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

GPPTSI said:


> Did the same Approx 2 weeks got a 2019 CPO, went over speed bumps at a faster speed and clunk, slow speed its ok, might be a sway bar bushing or something?


I’ve done a lot of reading on this lately and a lot of people are being told it’s normal noise. Apparently the shafts are very short so on rebound, they bottom out on the strut body. I refuse to believe that though.
Mine does it at all speeds. Speed bumps, manhole covers, bad roads, it all causes the sound.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

DBR2D2 said:


> Mine is bad enough that I can make it happen just by opening the hood and shaking the car back and forth from side to side but I can’t figure out what’s making the noise.





DBR2D2 said:


> I’ve done a lot of reading on this lately and a lot of people are being told it’s normal noise. Apparently the shafts are very short so on rebound, they bottom out on the strut body. I refuse to believe that though.
> Mine does it at all speeds. Speed bumps, manhole covers, bad roads, it all causes the sound.


If he can reproduce the noise by wiggling the car back and forth with his hands it is not the struts topping out. Likely one of the things in snobrdrdan post:



snobrdrdan said:


> Could be something loose?
> Bad strut mount?
> Sway bar endlink?
> Bad control arm bushing?
> ...


I'd jack the front end up (safely) and wiggle the wheels to see if anything is loose or clunks. Check the wheel lugs, etc. Also have someone else turn the steering wheel back and forth while watching for any loose components.

Fwiw VW released a different "special terrain" strut to fix the topping out so easily. I don't know if it is available in the US and it had some ridiculously high list price (Like $1,000+). Noticable clunk over larger bumps


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

IbsFt said:


> If he can reproduce the noise by wiggling the car back and forth with his hands it is not the struts topping out. Likely one of the things in snobrdrdan post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve tried those things and can’t find anything. My local dealership (that I trust) has a wait till the 20th to get in so I’ve been investigating myself till then. 
idk how I missed that thread though. Thank you for that. And $1000 for some OEM struts seems wild!


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Update for anyone interested, there were some delays on me getting my car in to the shop but I just got it back. Turns out it was the sway bar end links. They replaced both sides and car is silent now. I know it’s a simple thing but I’m so happy right not lol


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the update!
Was it covered under warranty or are the links considered a wear item?


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

IbsFt said:


> Thanks for the update!
> Was it covered under warranty or are the links considered a wear item?


Everything was covered under warranty.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

DBR2D2 said:


> Update for anyone interested, there were some delays on me getting my car in to the shop but I just got it back. Turns out it was the sway bar end links. They replaced both sides and car is silent now. I know it’s a simple thing but I’m so happy right not lol


We have 2018 Tiguan and started hearing clunking noises when going over small imperfections on the road. Going normal speed over larger bumps does not create sound/noise. I had similar, if not the same noise when sway bar links went on my Saab.

I will take it to dealer and let them check it.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

DBR2D2 said:


> Everything was covered under warranty.


Does your car still have any issues with this noise? I hav a similar clunk (it's more like a rattle) noise since when I first bought my car. It's handles smooth as butter on the highway and over bumps at higher speeds but there is all types of rattling and creaking at lower speeds over bumps and on uneven terrain.

Although its on H&R sport springs, the same noise existed when I had the stock endlinks on. They were actually broken and needed replaced, so I got some 034 adjustable. Guess what? Noise is STILL there! It sounds like two bolts in a cup that are somehow connected but rattling together since the noise is very consistent. I contacted 034 and they said the heim bolt design makes it noisier, but if the stock is a different design, I'm not sure why the noise is exactly the same...Contacted H&R as well and they said the springs should work perfectly fine with stock end links and shouldn't be making any noise.

Both a dealership and independent shop has looked at the springs and end links with no reported issues. 

Sucks because I love this car and it handles well but the continuous jostling/rattling from the front end really ruins it for me. I want to find out what this is before I drop $2500+ on new tires, rotors, pads, plugs, and coils. Otherwise I'm going to offload this thing or get the dealership to buy it back because I've spend $750+ and way too much of time trying to fix this.


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

Tarik said:


> We have 2018 Tiguan and started hearing clunking noises when going over small imperfections on the road. Going normal speed over larger bumps does not create sound/noise. I had similar, if not the same noise when sway bar links went on my Saab.
> 
> I will take it to dealer and let them check it.


That’s what I had. Quick fix for them.


----------



## DBR2D2 (Sep 29, 2021)

threethreefivee said:


> Does your car still have any issues with this noise? I hav a similar clunk (it's more like a rattle) noise since when I first bought my car. It's handles smooth as butter on the highway and over bumps at higher speeds but there is all types of rattling and creaking at lower speeds over bumps and on uneven terrain.
> 
> Although its on H&R sport springs, the same noise existed when I had the stock endlinks on. They were actually broken and needed replaced, so I got some 034 adjustable. Guess what? Noise is STILL there! It sounds like two bolts in a cup that are somehow connected but rattling together since the noise is very consistent. I contacted 034 and they said the heim bolt design makes it noisier, but if the stock is a different design, I'm not sure why the noise is exactly the same...Contacted H&R as well and they said the springs should work perfectly fine with stock end links and shouldn't be making any noise.
> 
> ...


The noise is completely gone for me. I’m on all stock suspension still but it’s been thousands of miles since the replacement and I haven’t had a single noise.
A big thing that people recommended checking was the top hat bolts under the plastic tray in front of the windshield.
Also, I was able to shake the car side to side and hear it. I had to really shake the car but I could make it happen. The dealer knew what it was without even driving it. 
I hope you get it figured out though!


----------



## Tarik (Jun 21, 1999)

Sway bar links replaced under warranty in my case.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------

